# buddah got his bird back!!!



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

I was home sick today and my wife came in the door waving this yellow slip of paper around. Apparently the post man heard on the local radio of someone finding a bird a few blocks from where I live. So of course it just had to Jess. Well we called the radio station and got the phone number and looked the address up in the phone directory and ran right over. I found an old snaggle~toothed man wreaking of vodka. We asked about the bird and described it to him and he said we don't have a bird like that here we only have a parakeet so I insisted on seeing it. The old man finally gave in and asked where I lived and for all my information and said he went out and bought a new cage and alot of food for it. In short he didn't want to give it up or didn't believe me that it was my Jess. Finally he, in disgust, believed our sorry story and handed him over. I am happy to report that Jess~E~Bird is back on my shoulder. Say hi Jess! Of course I jerked a tear. I was offered a replacement but I refused. Nothing could ever replace him.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Glad to hear you got em back. Both me and my wife would die if our quaker ever got out.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats!!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

once my chicken ran away...


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

Maybe you should get the old man a bird...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

nice cockatiel....my sis. used to have one that looked exactly like yours and he was trained so he would whistle at you  (just like a guy whistles at a girl)......he would also click his tongue at you....and if he got scared and flew (when his wings were clipped) he would land on the floor then walk over to where you were standing and climb on your foot....it was really cute


edit: he was named big bird.....yes, its a very imaginative name.....that was what we were temporarily calling him until we thought of a permanent name, but we never thought of one....lol

edit: in glad you got him back!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh I'm so glad you got him back!  I'm owned by a parrotlet, a linnie, a green-cheeked conure, a senegal parrot, and two CAGs, and I would just die if anything ever happened to 'em! Jess is a beautiful cockatiel! Is he a cinnamon pearl? I used to have a cinnamon female named Matilda and a white/grey-cheeked female named Sydney.


----------

